# DIY center caps



## alexc (Jan 11, 2008)

I have fine tuned the tension of the springs for my DIY and now I want to put the center caps in. They don't stay in by themselves however. The manual which came with it recommends to glue the center caps in. But what if I want to experiment with different tensions afterward!!!????? Is there a way to keep them in while solving, but still be able to remove them with minimal difficulty? (It is a rubiks.com DIY btw)


----------



## Chris (Jan 11, 2008)

Paper works fine for keeping the center caps on. I cut a small piece of paper and put it underneath the center cap. Also look:

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=1897

http://www.speedsolving.com/showthread.php?t=2135


----------



## TimMc (Jan 11, 2008)

You could try SuperGlue:
- Apply a REALLY small dot on the inside edge (not corner) of the center piece and put the cap in place.

To remove the cap I use a really small screwdriver and wedge it in a side where the superglue isn't placed and kind of snap the cap off. At worst it might chip a bit of plastic off but it looks and functions normally after I glue it back on again. ^_^

Tim.


----------



## coopersacatfilms (Apr 18, 2008)

I use sticky tak because it is very easy to get out.


----------



## bundat (Apr 18, 2008)

I use double-sided tape.
It's really cheap, but VERY effective, and it's not permanent at all, nor will it cause any damage to your cube.

Other solutions I've heard of are denting (with a hammer usually), a piece of paper as was said above, and cheap paper glue (that white gooey stuff that is easily removed).


----------



## K8 (May 28, 2009)

I can't put the center caps on, they just don't seem to fit in the pane, is this normal? (it's a type C) Do I need to use your alternatives?


----------



## K8 (Jun 6, 2009)

Well, I was so frustrated that I used a nail filer (!) and i got rid of the extra length...I don't know whether this was the right thing to do but anyway, it worked!


----------



## jcuber (Jun 6, 2009)

I had that problem as well with my type c, but I never stickered it and later traded it. The caps are too big for the centers.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jun 6, 2009)

I thought Alex Cook was back, but then I saw the date


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Jun 8, 2009)

Try paper or tack.... though I've never really have had that situation.


----------



## Gparker (Jun 8, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I thought Alex Cook was back, but then I saw the date



Thats what I thought 

Has anyone talked to him recently?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 9, 2009)

Gparker said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I thought Alex Cook was back, but then I saw the date
> ...



I wish he would come back - he was amazing!


----------

